# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  കണികൊന്ന പെണ്*കൊടി

## kandahassan

കണികൊന്ന പെണ്*കൊടി


കണികൊന്ന  പൂപോലെ  നീയെന്*റെ
മുന്നിലായൊരുനാളു  വന്നു  നിന്നു
മൂളുന്ന  വണ്ടായ്  നാദം  മുഴക്കി 
നിന്നിലെ  തേന്*  ഞാന്*  നുകര്*ന്നു
തേനിന്*റെ  മാധുര്യം  ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
നിന്*റെ  ചുണ്ടില്*  ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു 
അന്നെന്റെ  മനസ്സില്* കണികൊന്നതന്* 
വിത്ത്  മുളപ്പിച്ചു  ഞാന്* 
പ്രേമമാകുന്ന  ജലം  നല്*കി  എന്നിലെ 
നിന്നെ  ഞാന്*  വളര്*ത്തി  വന്നു 
നാളുകള്*  മാറി  കാലങ്ങള്*  മാറി 
എന്നിലെ  നിന്*  ചെടി  മാറിയില്ല 
കാത്തിരുന്ന്  കാത്തിരുന്ന്  എന്റെ 
മനസ്സിലെ  കണികൊന്ന  പൂത്തനാള്*
നിന്നെ  കിട്ടാന്*  വന്ന  എന്റെ  മുന്നില്* 
കരിഞ്ഞ  ഒരു  കണികൊന്ന  മരമായി 
നീ ...........................

----------


## kandahassan

kanikonna penkodi ente manasinte theera dukkam :Sad:

----------


## veecee

kollam, manikya sarppam evide?

----------


## kandahassan

> kollam, manikya sarppam evide?


udane varum :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Vegam Noval complete cheyyadey....

----------


## maryland

> കണികൊന്ന പെണ്*കൊടി
> 
> 
> കണികൊന്ന പൂപോലെ നീയെന്*റെ
> മുന്നിലായൊരുനാളു വന്നു നിന്നു
> മൂളുന്ന വണ്ടായ് നാദം മുഴക്കി 
> നിന്നിലെ തേന്* ഞാന്* നുകര്*ന്നു
> തേനിന്*റെ മാധുര്യം ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
> നിന്*റെ ചുണ്ടില്* ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു 
> ...


 ethra saahithyaparamaayi paranjaalum aadikavi paadiyathu ethra shari!:  kaathu sookshichoru kasthoori maambazham kaakka kothi poyi, enna avastha alle.... :Wheelchair:

----------


## BangaloreaN

/// നിന്നിലെ തേന്* ഞാന്* നുകര്*ന്നു //// :Homygod: 

ithrayum pachchayaaya asleelam ivide ezhuthi vekkamo !!!!!!!!! :Doh:  :Wallbash:  :Fight1:

----------


## kandahassan

> /// നിന്നിലെ തേന്* ഞാന്* നുകര്*ന്നു ////
> 
> ithrayum pachchayaaya asleelam ivide ezhuthi vekkamo !!!!!!!!!


new generation moviekal kanan ishtapedunna neeyokke asleelathe verukkuno :pukel: 

ninnile then njan nukarnu ennathu asleeelam alla...aa varikalkidayiloode azhnirangi chelllu..appol adhinte artham ninakku labhikkum :Smile:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> new generation moviekal kanan ishtapedunna neeyokke asleelathe verukkuno
> 
> ninnile then njan nukarnu ennathu asleeelam alla...*aa varikalkidayiloode azhnirangi chelllu.*.appol adhinte artham ninakku labhikkum



veendum asleelam...mlecham, mlecham....... :Yuk:

----------


## kandahassan

> veendum asleelam...mlecham, mlecham.......


ningal ithuvareyum areyum pranayichitilla ennu enikku manasilayi :Headbonk:  :Headbonk: 

pranayikunnavan orikkalum ingane parayilla :Beee:  :Cheetha:

----------


## kandahassan

ningalude abhiprayam thurannu parayam :Yes: 
moshamayenkil moshamennum kollamenkil kollamennum parayam.
ningalude ashirvadangal undankile ee eliyavanu kalajeevithathil munpottu pokan kazhiyu :Yes:

----------


## MALABARI

> കണികൊന്ന പെണ്*കൊടി
> 
> 
> കണികൊന്ന പൂപോലെ നീയെന്*റെ
> മുന്നിലായൊരുനാളു വന്നു നിന്നു
> മൂളുന്ന വണ്ടായ് നാദം മുഴക്കി 
> നിന്നിലെ തേന്* ഞാന്* നുകര്*ന്നു
> തേനിന്*റെ മാധുര്യം ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
> നിന്*റെ ചുണ്ടില്* ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു 
> ...


 
HMMM,,KOLLLAM..KAVITHAKKU KURACHU NEW GENERATION CHAYVU UNDU..ATHONDALLE KANIKONNAYE PREMATHINTE PRADEEKAMAYI UPANYASICHIRIKKUNNATHU,

FLUET AWARDINU ARHAMANENNU THONNUNNU  :Whistling:

----------


## Naradhan

Kanikonnayonnu ee seasonu pattiyathalla manushya ..... 
Valla rubbero ... Anthuriyamo ooo okke try cheyyu .... Vipaniyila nalla moolyam kittum .... 

Kanikonna than grameena saundharayam hridayathil vithittu mulapichaal kani kaanan vekkam ennallathe vere gunam onnum illa .............

Ippolathe market trendum global economyumokke padichathinu shesham krishi nadathunathaanu abhikamyam ....  :Smartass:

----------


## plk

കണികൊന്ന പൂപോലെ നീയെന്*റെ
മുന്നിലായൊരുനാളു വന്നു നിന്നു

kanikkonna poo pole vannaval - one night stand  :Laughing:  

മൂളുന്ന വണ്ടായ് നാദം മുഴക്കി 

aaaah...oooooh...eeaaaah...


നിന്നിലെ തേന്* ഞാന്* നുകര്*ന്നു

 :Yes:  

തേനിന്*റെ മാധുര്യം ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
നിന്*റെ ചുണ്ടില്* ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു 

 :Confused1:  

അന്നെന്റെ മനസ്സില്* കണികൊന്നതന്* 
വിത്ത് മുളപ്പിച്ചു ഞാന്* 
പ്രേമമാകുന്ന ജലം നല്*കി എന്നിലെ 
നിന്നെ ഞാന്* വളര്*ത്തി വന്നു 
നാളുകള്* മാറി കാലങ്ങള്* മാറി 
എന്നിലെ നിന്* ചെടി മാറിയില്ല 

ohoo..sthiramaanallee  :Taunt:  

കാത്തിരുന്ന് കാത്തിരുന്ന് എന്റെ 
മനസ്സിലെ കണികൊന്ന പൂത്തനാള്*
നിന്നെ കിട്ടാന്* വന്ന എന്റെ മുന്നില്* 
കരിഞ്ഞ ഒരു കണികൊന്ന മരമായി 
നീ ...........................

cash thikanjilla  :Moodoff:   :Moodoff:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

:cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

New generation kavithayanallo kollam etho pennu thechitundennu thonunu by d by a malafari ee kavitha kananda........ manikya sarppathinayi kathirikkunnu......... 

verdict :  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> New generation kavithayanallo kollam etho pennu thechitundennu thonunu by d by a malafari ee kavitha kananda........ manikya sarppathinayi kathirikkunnu......... 
> 
> verdict :


thanxxx Nischal Kumar annan for the review :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

ente kavitha vayikunavar ishtapettalum ishtapettilelum parayuka :Yes: 

karanam ningalude okke judgementum prolsahanavum undankile ee eliya manushyanu kavitha jeevitham subhaleekarikanaku :Yes:

----------


## Naradhan

> ente kavitha vayikunavar ishtapettalum ishtapettilelum parayuka
> 
> karanam ningalude okke judgementum prolsahanavum undankile ee eliya manushyanu kavitha jeevitham subhaleekarikanaku


Nalla kavithayaanu .......................  :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> Nalla kavithayaanu .......................


 :Thnku:  muni

----------


## aslamrazac

Good kandahassan

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> ente kavitha vayikunavar ishtapettalum ishtapettilelum parayuka
> 
> karanam ningalude okke judgementum prolsahanavum undankile ee eliya manushyanu kavitha jeevitham subhaleekarikanaku


Eagerly waitin 4 Manikya sarppam......... :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Leader

മൂളുന്ന  വണ്ടായ്  നാദം  മുഴക്കി 
നിന്നിലെ  തേന്*  ഞാന്*  നുകര്*ന്നു
തേനിന്*റെ  മാധുര്യം  ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
നിന്*റെ  ചുണ്ടില്*  ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു 

mudukkan  :Laughing: 

കാത്തിരുന്ന്  കാത്തിരുന്ന്  എന്റെ 
മനസ്സിലെ  കണികൊന്ന  പൂത്തനാള്*
നിന്നെ  കിട്ടാന്*  വന്ന  എന്റെ  മുന്നില്* 
*കരിഞ്ഞ  ഒരു  കണികൊന്ന  മരമായി* 
നീ ...........................

avalkkenthu patti?

----------


## Warlord

> മൂളുന്ന  വണ്ടായ്  നാദം  മുഴക്കി 
> നിന്നിലെ  തേന്*  ഞാന്*  നുകര്*ന്നു
> തേനിന്*റെ  മാധുര്യം  ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
> നിന്*റെ  ചുണ്ടില്*  ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു 
> 
> mudukkan 
> 
> കാത്തിരുന്ന്  കാത്തിരുന്ന്  എന്റെ 
> മനസ്സിലെ  കണികൊന്ന  പൂത്തനാള്*
> ...


vere aaro vedi vechittu poyi

----------


## JabbaR

Kiduki anna

----------


## pathfinder

kandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kidu daaaaaaaaaaa
aa then sambhavam kollaaaaaaaaaaaaaam :cool1:

----------


## pathfinder

> vere aaro vedi vechittu poyi


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Hari

Kollaam. .  :Good:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

Mr. kundoorkkonam Kandahassan...

aa novel eeyideyengaaanum prasidheekarikkuvo annaaa???????

MANIKYA SARPPAM......

----------


## selina

Nice one yaar.....go on writing such poemz..........don t stop....it is one of the best talent....

----------


## shyamavanil

> കണികൊന്ന പെണ്*കൊടി
> 
> 
> കണികൊന്ന  പൂപോലെ  നീയെന്*റെ
> മുന്നിലായൊരുനാളു  വന്നു  നിന്നു
> മൂളുന്ന  വണ്ടായ്  നാദം  മുഴക്കി 
> നിന്നിലെ  തേന്*  ഞാന്*  നുകര്*ന്നു
> തേനിന്*റെ  മാധുര്യം  ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
> നിന്*റെ  ചുണ്ടില്*  ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു 
> ...


 :thumright:  :thumright:  kavitha kollam pakshe oru karyam pareyan undu ....

pennine kanikonna poovayittu sankalpichittu ..oduvil enganeya kanikonna maram ayathu ...  athu thetti poyi.... :Cold: 

"തേനിന്*റെ  മാധുര്യം  ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
നിന്*റെ  ചുണ്ടില്*  ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു "

 ivide poovinte madhuryamnu cheruka ... karenam .... poovine kurichalle pareyunnathu ...ok?


 kanikonna poovayi kandu kazhinju veendum kanikonna manasil valartham poyenno ???

kurechu koodi adukkum chittayum ayi orderil akkiyal kavitha kollam ketto....
athu pole " sharkkara palu"  ingane ullathokke ozhivakku ..... :thumright:

----------


## kandahassan

> kavitha kollam pakshe oru karyam pareyan undu ....
> 
> pennine kanikonna poovayittu sankalpichittu ..oduvil enganeya kanikonna maram ayathu ...  athu thetti poyi....
> 
> "തേനിന്*റെ  മാധുര്യം  ശര്*ക്കര പാല്*പോലെ 
> നിന്*റെ  ചുണ്ടില്*  ഞാനറിഞ്ഞു "
> 
>  ivide poovinte madhuryamnu cheruka ... karenam .... poovine kurichalle pareyunnathu ...ok?
> 
> ...


valarnnuvarunna ee eliya kavikku thankalude upadeshangal anugrahamanu :Yes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

karinja kanikonna maram!!ithenthonnade ithu? :Ennekollu:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

i like Kanikkonna penkodi... :Happy:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

> kanikonna penkodi ente manasinte theera dukkam


nce..xpct more :Cool:

----------


## kandahassan

> i like Kanikkonna penkodi...


 :Thnku:  vineeth bhai

----------


## kandahassan

> nce..xpct more


udan pratheeshicholu macha :Yes:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> udan pratheeshicholu macha


 :Vandivittu:   :Lapharp:

----------


## ballu

ithu kolam ... Jikku jingha polatha vere item undo ?? 

athu onnu complete akikoode ??

----------


## maryland

> ithu kolam ... Jikku jingha polatha vere item undo ?? 
> 
> athu onnu complete akikoode ??


atheduthu siggy aakki alle.... :Doh:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> ithu kolam ... Jikku jingha polatha vere item undo ?? 
> 
> athu onnu complete akikoode ??
> ജിക്ക് ജിങ്ങാ ജിക്കാക്ക് ജിങ്ങാ 
> പത്തായത്തിൽ പൂച്ചാണ്ടി 
> പിഞ്ഞാണത്തിൽ തിമ്മട്ടി 
> പുല്ലാങ്കുഴലിൽ പൂനാദം 
> ചീന ചട്ടിയിൽ മുരിങ്ങാ തോരാൻ 
> ജിക്ക് ജിങ്ങാ ജിക്കാക്ക് ജിങ്ങാ


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## ballu

> atheduthu siggy aakki alle....





> 


entha problem ??? eniku samabavam ishtayi . jikku jingha ennu alochikumpo thane rasam ondu .

----------


## nanma

Just ok ennu parayam....vallipadarppile pen...nallathayirnnu....any way wish you all the best....waiting for next one...

----------


## maryland

> entha problem ??? eniku samabavam ishtayi . jikku jingha ennu alochikumpo thane rasam ondu .


rhyme scheme motham theri parayunna pole undu...(eg. poochaandi & poonaadam)  :Doh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Thnku:  macha

response +ve aayalum negative ayalum .. randum enikku orupole  :Yahoo:  :Band:

----------


## VSK

:Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------

